# I have finally decided on a new rifle!



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

First off, mama is getting a 7mm-08 probably the Remington cdl with a wood stock and a nice piece of glass. For me I have decided on the 300 Remington ultra magnum. I had one several years ago and sold it when I joined the marines. I went back and forth between the win mag and rum for a good bit. I know it's alot of gun but it's always true and always deadly long range. Once I get some time from all my projects here I will snatch it up and get it set up. Yall have a good one!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good luck on your venture.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

A great round and it's good for all North American. Send pictures of the build! Better yet...of both!


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I will as soon as I get them. Gotta build the new chicken coop first though!


----------

